# [XDM] Flasche Oberflaeche



## Surma (1. August 2005)

Hossa,

ich hab auf meinem Laptop endlich XFree86 & Co. zum laufen bekommen, und will jetzt, das WMII autmatisch startet (eine tolle Oberflaeche wie ich finde http://wmi.modprobe.de/).
Nun ist folgendes passiert:
Ich hab alle noetigen Packages installiert (und ein paar zuviel ;-) )
und nun kommt beim start automatisch das XDM-Vieh.
Das stoert mich an sich auch nicht weiter, aber wenn ich mich dann einlogge, startet XDM eine Oberflaeche namens TWM (und eben nicht WMII). Anscheinend so eine Demo-Oberflaeche. Ich hab schon Tutorials und Sonstiges gewuehlt, um rauszufinden wie man das umstellt, finde aber nichts hilfreiches. Kann einer von euch mir helfen?

Ps: Ich hatte auch versucht, einfach XDM aus init.d rauszunehmen, aber dann funktioniert startx/xinit nicht mehr 
Und sorrry fuer die unprofessionelle Ausrucksweise... kanns nicht besser


----------



## RedWing (2. August 2005)

Hallo,

wenn du den xdm nicht mehr haben möchtest musst du ihn aus den Runlevels entfernen.
Ansonsten gibt es eine Datei in deinem Homedirectory deines Users namens
.xinitrc (wenn sie nicht exisitiert einfach anlegen) in die schreibst du einfach zum Schluss
anstatt 

```
exec $WINDOWMANAGER
```


```
exec wmi
```

rein. Vorrausgesetzt dein Windowmanager Binary befindet sich im PATH.

Dann sollte es funktionieren. Es gibt wohl auch noch die Möglichkeit die Variable WINDWMANAGER zu setzen. Wie dies gemacht wird hab ich auf Anhieb aber nicht parat.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Surma (2. August 2005)

HM ja:
ALso ich hab xdm mal rausgenommen, das geht wunderbar.
die .xinitrc hab ich schon ewig leigen, aber irgendwie funkktioniert jetzt startx nicht mehr

xp: server: cannot bind socket: Adress already in use 
wmii: cannot intialize IXPserver: Illegal seek

ne idee?


----------



## RedWing (2. August 2005)

Mhm,


> xp: server: cannot bind socket: Adress already in use



klingt so als würde schon ein XServer laufen, ist aber nur ne Mutmassung 
Häng doch mal deine XFree86.conf und deine .xinitrc mit an...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Surma (2. August 2005)

Ok, gerne, aber eine XFree86.conf gibt es bei mir nicht...



			
				.xinitrc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> #!/bin/bash
> exec wmii


----------



## Surma (2. August 2005)

Ok, ich glaube, ich hab die Conf doch noch gefunden, hies eben ein bissche anders:

```
# File generated by xf86config.

#
# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.
#
# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a
# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),
# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation
# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,
# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the
# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:
# 
# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in
# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.
# 
# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR
# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,
# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL
# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,
# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF
# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE
# SOFTWARE.
# 
# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall
# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other
# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the
# XFree86 Project.
#

# **********************************************************************
# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 
# this file.
# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************
# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify
# which dynamically loadable modules to load.
# **********************************************************************
#
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables
# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.
    SubSection  "extmod"
      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension
    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules
    Load        "type1"
    Load        "speedo"
#    Load        "freetype"
#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module
#    Load       "glx"
# This loads the DRI module
#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************
# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set
# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the
# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally
# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),
# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath
# command (or a combination of both methods)
# 
# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other
# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory
# to the end of this list (or comment them out).
# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"
#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"
#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"
#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"
#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************
# Server flags section.
# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 
# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may
# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence
# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key
# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence
# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching
# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With
# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,
# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will
# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device
# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to
# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************
# Input devices
# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************
# Core keyboard's InputDevice section
# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier"Keyboard1"
    Driver"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").
# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),
# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))
#    Option"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"
#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the
# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.
# keyboard, you will probably want to use:
#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"
# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:
#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"
#
# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.
# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:
#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"
# or:
#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"
#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"
#
# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and
# control keys, use:
#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86
#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"
#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"
#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"
#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""
#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules""xfree86"
    Option "XkbModel""pc104"
    Option "XkbLayout""us"

EndSection


# **********************************************************************
# Core Pointer's InputDevice section
# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier"Mouse1"
    Driver"mouse"
    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"
    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution""256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment
# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol""Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In
# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate""9600"
#    Option "SampleRate""150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice
# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"
#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection


# **********************************************************************
# Other input device sections 
# this is optional and is required only if you
# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer
# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.
# **********************************************************************
#
# Section "InputDevice" 
#    Identifier  "Mouse2"
#    Driver      "mouse"
#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"
#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"
# EndSection
#
# Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier "spaceball"
#    Driver     "magellan"
#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"
# EndSection
#
# Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier "spaceball2"
#    Driver     "spaceorb"
#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"
# EndSection
#
# Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier "touchscreen0"
#    Driver     "microtouch"
#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"
#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"
#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"
#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"
#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"
#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"
#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"
#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"
#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"
# EndSection
#
# Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier "touchscreen1"
#    Driver     "elo2300"
#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"
#    Option     "MinX"          "231"
#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"
#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"
#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"
#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"
#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"
#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"
#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"
#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"
# EndSection

# **********************************************************************
# Monitor section
# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Screen"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.
# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a
# comma separated list of ranges of values.
# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S
# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

#    HorizSync30-64         # multisync
#    HorizSync31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies
#    HorizSync15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.
# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a
# comma separated list of ranges of values.
# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S
# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection


# **********************************************************************
# Graphics device section
# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"
    Identifier"Standard VGA"
    VendorName"Unknown"
    BoardName"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override
# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver
# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver
# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line
# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"
# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices
# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device
# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI
# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not
# normally be included unless there is more than one video device
# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam256

#    Clocks25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"
    Identifier  "My Video Card"
    Driver      "vga"
# unsupported card
    #VideoRam    16384
    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate
EndSection


# **********************************************************************
# Screen sections
# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes
# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section
# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"
# option.
Section "Screen"
    Identifier  "Screen 1"
    Device      "My Video Card"
    Monitor     "Screen"
    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       8
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       16
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
EndSection

# **********************************************************************
# ServerLayout sections.
# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes
# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout
# section may be specified from the X server command line with the
# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.
# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section
# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present
    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally
# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after
# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right
# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the
# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and
# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be
# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and
# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"
#    Mode 0666
# EndSection
```


----------



## RedWing (2. August 2005)

Mhm ich meine die config datei deines XServers, die sollte unter /etc/X11 liegen.

Und schau mal bitte mit 

```
ps aux
```
nach ob nicht doch noch irgendwas X verdächtiges läuft.
//edit und wenn nicht benenn deine .xinitrc mal um und versuch den Xserver mit

```
startx wmi
```
 zu starten...

Vielleicht bringt das logfile (sollte unter /var/log liegen) den Lesern deines Posts auch was...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Surma (2. August 2005)

nein,
nein,
und gesamte Fehlermeldung hier:
http://nopaste.debianforum.de/731


----------



## RedWing (2. August 2005)

Hi also irgendwie bekomm ich keine Übereinstimmung mit deinem Log und deiner Config Datei hin:
log:


> #
> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/mice
> #
> No such device.
> ...


Conf:


```
Identifier"Mouse1"
    Driver"mouse"
    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"
    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"
```

Solltest deine Konfiguration nochmal überdenken.
Ansonsten vielleicht auch mal mit netstat (unter root) nachschauen ob ein anderes Programm die 
Ressource belegt...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## tuxx (6. August 2005)

Und wenn man
 DISPLAYMANAGER="wdm"
 in 
 /etc/sysconfig/displaymanager
 setzt?


----------

